# Ca Ambulance DL



## TomP (Jun 2, 2013)

Does anybody know of a good website to find practice tests. I was told about the amr evoc website, but it is no longer working. I have found some sites with flashcards, but not practice tests. Any help would be great. I'm taking the test tomorrow and have a job pending on me passing. Thank you.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 2, 2013)

TomP said:


> Does anybody know of a good website to find practice tests. I was told about the amr evoc website, but it is no longer working. I have found some sites with flashcards, but not practice tests. Any help would be great. I'm taking the test tomorrow and have a job pending on me passing. Thank you.



It's really straightforward. I didn't study at all and only missed one.


----------



## Fire51 (Jun 2, 2013)

They have a book at the DVM that can be helpful that's what I and a bunch of other guys used. It tells you all the laws you have to follow, you probably already have this but if you don't stop by your local DMV and pick one up. I think it was free but can't really remember now.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 2, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> They have a book at the DVM that can be helpful that's what I and a bunch of other guys used. It tells you all the laws you have to follow, you probably already have this but if you don't stop by your local DMV and pick one up. I think it was free but can't really remember now.



It cost $5.00 to obtain a copy of the Ambulance Driver's Handbook from the DMV. I purchased it, however I didn't use it.


----------



## TomP (Jun 2, 2013)

I did pick up the book. The first half is very straight forward, but the second half reads like a law book stating vehicle codes and regulations. Just wondering how much of that I am really supposed to memorize?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 2, 2013)

TomP said:


> I did pick up the book. The first half is very straight forward, but the second half reads like a law book stating vehicle codes and regulations. Just wondering how much of that I am really supposed to memorize?



The test, to me was straightforward. I found the following flashcards through searching google that might help you. 

http://www.flashcardexchange.com/cards/ambulance-drivers-test-ca-1556674


----------



## Easternemt (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't think it was very straight forward. I had a question like "what does title 13 state....." Or something rather....


----------



## TomP (Jun 6, 2013)

I took it the other day and it was a lot easier than I thought it would be. A few off the wall questions, but mostly straight forward. The few online sample tests and flashcards I found helped a lot and a lot of similar questions.


----------



## Easternemt (Jun 6, 2013)

Did you pass TomP?


----------



## TomP (Jun 6, 2013)

I did...100% and I start my new job as a medic with Del Norte Ambulance in Crescent City on the 24th


----------



## Easternemt (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow congrats! Have you ever had any experience in the medical field ? Or they hired you without experience ?


----------



## TomP (Jun 6, 2013)

2yrs in an ER and 2yrs with local BLS fire. So practically no experience. I got Lucky!


----------



## Easternemt (Jun 6, 2013)

Lol whaaaaat that sounds like plenty of experience, what did you do in the ER? I don't mean to be nosey, I'm just beginning this journey in the EMS world!


----------



## TomP (Jun 6, 2013)

Working in the ER as a medic I did see a lot and working side by side with RN's and MD's did teach me a lot, but in the extremely competitive world of California EMS or anywhere for that matter, everyone seems to want a min of 3-5 yrs exp. in a busy 911 system before even considering you. So I got lucky! I must have filled out at least 100 apps over the last 6 months.


----------



## TomP (Jun 6, 2013)

As for someone who is just starting out in EMS I would recommend taking as many medical/science classes as you can and getting as many certs as you can (i.e. ACLS, PALS, ITLS..etc) you don't have to be a medic to take the classes, I got my ACLS and PALS as a EMT. You can't use any of the skills, but it will give you a step up above other applicants. Nothing can replace experience, but when you can't get that because of lack of a job, knowledge is the next best thing. Both is best! Good luck with your career. It's worth it in the end!


----------



## Easternemt (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow 100?! Goodness...well thank you so much for the advice I appreciate it. Sounds like my chances are pretty slim considering the fact that In my town we have one private ambulance company and AMR. Although I do have some experience as a medical assistant and I'm a phlebotomist. Perhaps they'll see something in me....thank you again!


----------



## TomP (Jun 6, 2013)

EMT or Medic? Don't let what I said deter you, turn in your app and if its online still go in and hand them your resume and meet them in person. If you don't get the job ask about doing ride alongs, anything to get exposure. Keep at it and you will find something!


----------



## Easternemt (Jun 6, 2013)

Aww thanks....and I'm an Emt. I did call one company and the woman I spoke to sounded very nice and was very helpful we talked for awhile and she asked that I come in and fill out the app instead of doing it online. I'm nervous though lol


----------



## TomP (Jun 6, 2013)

If you have the opportunity jump on it! And even if you are nervous, show confidence in yourself when you go in. Just do it! And let me know how it goes. Good Luck!


----------



## Easternemt (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you so much you're great! And Good luck on your journey as an EMT, you sound like you'll be great at it!


----------



## EMT2B (Jun 9, 2013)

How long after passing the written exam did your actual Ambulance Driver License come in the mail?  I passed my written exam in September 2012 and I *STILL* haven't received my License.  I've sent off two letters requesting it and still haven't heard or received anything. :glare:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 9, 2013)

It took them about 5 months for mine.


----------



## Easternemt (Jun 9, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> How long after passing the written exam did your actual Ambulance Driver License come in the mail?  I passed my written exam in September 2012 and I *STILL* haven't received my License.  I've sent off two letters requesting it and still haven't heard or received anything. :glare:



It was three weeks for me maybe four. But I think you're suppose to actually apply for the card and pay a fee, they don't just send it right after you pass the NREMT.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 9, 2013)

Easternemt said:


> It was three weeks for me maybe four. But I think you're suppose to actually apply for the card and pay a fee, they don't just send it right after you pass the NREMT.



The only payments you have to do are for the LiveScan and for the actual test itself. After you pass the test and turn in your medical examiner card they automatically send it off.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 9, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> How long after passing the written exam did your actual Ambulance Driver License come in the mail?  I passed my written exam in September 2012 and I *STILL* haven't received my License.  I've sent off two letters requesting it and still haven't heard or received anything. :glare:



Dang, 8 months? Did you get your temporary license? If mail correspondence isn't working I'd say make an appointment at the DMV and go down and talk to them in person.


----------



## Easternemt (Jun 9, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> The only payments you have to do are for the LiveScan and for the actual test itself. After you pass the test and turn in your medical examiner card they automatically send it off.



Oh right right! I was thinking of the Emt card for some reason


----------



## EMT2B (Jun 9, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Dang, 8 months? Did you get your temporary license? If mail correspondence isn't working I'd say make an appointment at the DMV and go down and talk to them in person.



I got real sick in Nov/Dec/Jan, so I wasn't pressing the state to send me my License.  When it hadn't arrived by the end of March, I was getting perturbed, so I sent off a letter in April, and another one in May to try to find out what the hold-up was/is.  The letter I sent off in April was replied to, and it stated they needed my CDL number to look up why my certificate was not sent.  I re-sent the letter, with my CDL number, at the beginning of May.  The only paperwork (on the Ambulance Certificate) I got was my receipt stating I had paid for and passed the written exams (I had to re-up my Class C and my M1 at the same time I applied for the Ambulance Certificate).  I really don't think going to my local DMV is going to do much, since the Ambulance Cert is processed/mailed from the state capitol.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Jun 10, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> I got real sick in Nov/Dec/Jan, so I wasn't pressing the state to send me my License.  When it hadn't arrived by the end of March, I was getting perturbed, so I sent off a letter in April, and another one in May to try to find out what the hold-up was/is.  The letter I sent off in April was replied to, and it stated they needed my CDL number to look up why my certificate was not sent.  I re-sent the letter, with my CDL number, at the beginning of May.  The only paperwork (on the Ambulance Certificate) I got was my receipt stating I had paid for and passed the written exams (I had to re-up my Class C and my M1 at the same time I applied for the Ambulance Certificate).  I really don't think going to my local DMV is going to do much, since the Ambulance Cert is processed/mailed from the state capitol.



Wow I told this to one of the instructors and he said the person was probably not CA and that it takes about a month.  

I see now you are in CA.  Can I ask what DMV or at least the county you went to.  I want to avoid that one.

Can people from CA chime in on the average time it takes to receive the CA Ambulance drivers license?


----------



## Kemma (Jun 13, 2013)

What does the actual CA Ambulance drivers certificate look like? Do you keep it with you in  your wallet or is it just a piece of paper. I have my temp


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2013)

It looks exactly like the temp. Just instead of pink it is white. It's physically a white piece of paper. I have mine in my wallet with my EMT, CPR, and medical green card.


----------



## Kemma (Jun 13, 2013)

The first part of the handbook is where all the questions come out of. Just read it over and over.


----------



## epikmonolith (Jun 14, 2013)

Kemma said:


> The first part of the handbook is where all the questions come out of. Just read it over and over.



so is chapter 4 where it stops?


i just spent 4 hours at the DMV (no appointment cause i wanted to do drop in) to find out that my livescan i already did for EMT does not count.
most of the workers there rarely do ambulance certs.

on the medical form 51 make sure you guys get the UNCORRECTED vision value in addition to CORRECTED if you wear glasses/contacts.
my doc left it out and i asked him and he said it was not necessary - only for me to find out at the DMV that i ended up needing it, SMH!

so apparently we have to do livescan fingerprinting twice - one for the EMT card with the state and one for DMV for ambulance cert...unless i messed up and could've killed two birds with one stone somewhow. this is getting to be real expensive!


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 14, 2013)

epikmonolith said:


> so apparently we have to do livescan fingerprinting twice - one for the EMT card with the state and one for DMV for ambulance cert...unless i messed up and could've killed two birds with one stone somewhow. this is getting to be real expensive!



Nope, that's pretty much how it works


----------



## TomP (Jun 14, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if you have to do another one for a job app. Get used to getting them done and having to pay every time.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Jun 14, 2013)

TomP said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you have to do another one for a job app. Get used to getting them done and having to pay every time.




Exactly!  Every time you need a Live Scan for anything it is only good for that one specific thing.  I spoke to a paramedic that said at one point he did almost a dozen Live Scans in a week for various things.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 14, 2013)

TomP said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you have to do another one for a job app. Get used to getting them done and having to pay every time.



I had to do one to get my San Diego County certification, even thought I already have my state certification and a different county certification.... and to top it all off, I needed to have another one done for my new employer. 

I had to pay for one of the two...

It's no big deal though, it's all part of the job search/securing a job.


----------



## epikmonolith (Jun 19, 2013)

ah, that's good to know guys.

just did another fingerprinting today for ~$66


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It took them about 5 months for mine.





ChanelCinq said:


> Wow I told this to one of the instructors and he said the person was probably not CA and that it takes about a month.


Dragged my butt out to the DMV today, and was told it was *MY* fault my ambo license didn't arrive, because I had two different addresses.  One is my physical/residential address, and the other is my mailing address.  I was also told it takes about four months for the paperwork to be processed.  Finally, I got to speak to a supervisor, and she said all my paperwork was still at the other DMV where I took the test, and that I'd have to go back to that one to find out what the hold up is.  :angry: :glare: Tomorrow is going to be a L-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-N-G day!  Will have several books with me.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Jul 19, 2013)

I was speaking to one of our skills instructors and he said he has never received his permanent ambulance drivers license and has been using his temp for 2 years.  I guess it doesn't really matter.  If i don't receive my permanent but can use the temp then I don't really care.


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 19, 2013)

I went back out to the closer DMV (the one I tested at), and I found out why I never got my license.  *The DMV DIDN'T SEND OFF THE PAPERWORK TO SACRAMENTO!!!* :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: What the :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: is up with that?!?  Oy!  Just grinds my gears!!


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 19, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> I went back out to the closer DMV (the one I tested at), and I found out why I never got my license.  *The DMV DIDN'T SEND OFF THE PAPERWORK TO SACRAMENTO!!!* :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: What the :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: is up with that?!?  Oy!  Just grinds my gears!!



No need to be shocked.  It has happened to me twice now in the ten years I have been in EMS.  Not to mention the multiple times they lose the paperwork, get confused when you move out of state and then return, or my personal favorite that you need to retake the whole process because they cannot understand how a temp card issued after you came back is valid.


----------



## Always BSI (Aug 26, 2013)

Ive been having all types of problems with my CA ambulance drivers certificate. I got my temporary 7/30/12 and after a few months of not getting it I went to the DMV where they said it apparently got "lost" so they made me do my finger prints again and take the damn test again. This was 4/15/2013 the day I went to the DMV and got issued ANOTHER temporary but wait all they did was cross out the date and stamp it with a new one. Fast forward 4 months and I still havent received the original white one... I went to the DMV a few weeks ago and they told me apparently its pending DOJ clearance and gave me a phone number to call. Every damn time I call it says the line is busy. What the hell do i do? 

My temporary will expire in 3 weeks -_________-


----------



## Nathan (Aug 26, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much, if you end up getting pulled over by CHP, chances are you're getting fired anyways. 


Also, a few months back I had the same issue, and when I got pulled over in my personal vehicle and while he was writing my ticket I told him my situation. He said "If you get pulled over, just show them the temporary and give them your the story and you'll be fine." Apparently the DMV is known for this.


----------

